# 10440 Flashlights production version Completed.



## George7806 (May 15, 2019)

It's been nearly a year since I've introduced the prototype of this light, and finally the day has come, when I can say it is completed, with sales shortly follow in a few days (Sunday between 5-6pm here and on Flashlight Fanatics Facebook Group). So after months of excitement and keeping this under wraps, it is done. As you will notice, it is quite a bit larger than standard AAA lights. This is due to the design features I wanted to implement, and to have to proper grip on it to operate it by one hand.
Compared to the prototype, only a few things has changed in the production version. One of these changes are, that while I said the exotics are going to be sleeveless, I couldn't miss the opportunity to create something really attractive, which is why I designed this light to be a sleeved design in the first place. So the few exotics that were made, are able to take sleeves of different materials. Besides the standard metals, I will offer exotic wood sleeves as well. I've made a few Mokume lights before that had Brazilian Rosewood sleeve, which is one of the exotic wood that will be offered for this light. One unique feature of this flashlight is, that exotic versions will have a trit sphere encased in the tail switch. I would've loved to do this features for the Titanium and Brass lights as well (Yes, there are a few brass by the way) but trit spheres are not manufactured anymore, and I wanted to do something really special with the ones I've acquired. Due to this exotics will be very limited to only 4 pieces of each versions, except Damasteel Bluetongue which I've made 6 of. Due to the limited number, all the exotics are numbered in a place, which is only visible, when changing batteries. For the Titanium and Brass versions, everything is the same, except the tail button, which instead of having a trit. sphere, can have 5 small trit vials. Both exotic and Ti versions will have slots for 5 more larger, more common size trits on the body. So if you like self luminescent vials, fill these slots, otherwise they don't look bad to be decorative features. It probably goes without saying that a lot of work went into making this light. Due to its design and features I wanted to incorporate, it has 7 machined main body parts. Nearly all of these parts have milled features as well. One of these parts that I'm really proud of is the tail switch. While many custom lights have been using " rubber switce boots " covering the tail switches, I've never completely warmed up to this rubber boots. Having machined tail switches also allowed me to include self luminescent vials and spheres in the tail as well. It took a bit of engineering to create a switch mechanism that matches the quality of the rest of the light, but I think I've done it. Unlike any of my previous lights, this one has a removable pill. I found this to be important for upgradability. Currently there are no off the shelf easily obtainable full featured drivers, that could handle both 10440 Lithium and AAA batteries. There are a few drivers to do this, but not with the custom firmwares we know, and learned to love. I wanted to make sure, that if a driver more advanced is released for this size light, it will be fairly easy to upgrade the pill. This light as well as my others are water-proof to a certain degree. It has 9 o-rings in total from head to tail, making sure, that no dust of water will get inside, if it's tested against the elements. As I've mentioned earlier, this light will not be made anymore. Once they are gone, they really are gone. Feel free to ask any questions you might have. Pricing will be announced at the time of the sales.

Few important details of this light:

- Hefty copper pill for the containment the driver and the Led board.
- Nichia 219C 4000K 93 CRI Led ( This can be customized and the light can ship with other available LEds.
- Dual coated Sapphire window protecting the front of the light. (Exotic versions have a second one protecting the trit sphere in the tail)
- Deep reflector for maximum throw in this size)
- FET driver with GuppyDrv firmware for programmability)
- Material matched o-ringed tail switch design.
- Working with 10440 Lithium battery (Specifically designed with Efest 350 mAh flat top in mind)
- All lights will ship with Titanium sleeves finished to your choice, exotic sleeves are to be purchased separetely.
- Lifetime Warranty through multiple owners (not for self inflicted damages, but I'll try to help out, whatever happens to your light)
- Exotic sleeves are made to order (I have a made a few sets to be available) 
- Exotic versions are numbered.
- Size 4 inches x 0.700 inches


Versions available at the initial sales:

Brass (will be sold shortly after initial sales) (10 pcs. made)
Titanium : 15 pcs. 
Mokuti : 4 pcs. (4 pcs. made)
Mokume :4 pcs. (4 pcs. made)
Zirconium :1 pcs. (4 pcs. made )
Bluetongue Damasteel :4 pcs. (6 pcs. made )

Here are the pictures showing all versions, and some of the possibilities with sleeves:
You can see these and other pictures of this light in my Flickr Album Here:


----------



## archimedes (May 15, 2019)

Wow, looks amazing !


----------



## Zandar (May 15, 2019)

Oh man, I want them all!


----------



## saypat (May 15, 2019)

forty three lights available for sale then?


----------



## phosphor22 (May 15, 2019)

OMG this looks beautiful!


----------



## kimloris (May 15, 2019)

Stunning work George!
In today's sea of 18350 lights, it is very unusual to see something different being released.
I have been eyeing this project ever since I got my omicron.
The attention to details is nothing short of amazing.

I hope that the release on Sunday is closer to 5pm (PST) than to 6pm because it will be right when my plane takes off...
Flight Information:
Reserved: DELTA AIR LINES 144
Class: Economy
Seats: 26A
Departs: Seattle Tacoma, WA - SEA
Date: May 19,2019 Time: 5:58 PM
Arrives: Amsterdam, NETHERLANDS - AMS
Date: May 20,2019 Time: 1:00 PM


----------



## karlthev (May 15, 2019)

Just beautiful!!!



Karl


----------



## easilyled (May 15, 2019)

Stunning and so original at the same time!


----------



## egginator1 (May 15, 2019)

Stunning George. Wow!!


----------



## Zandar (May 15, 2019)

egginator1 said:


> Stunning George. Wow!!


Remember the "DEAL": 5 free for every 10 lights ordered! I'm waiting Eggy......................


----------



## kevinm (May 15, 2019)

Man, those are beautiful! And with only 43, I have no chance; I'll be underground Sunday.


----------



## George7806 (May 15, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Wow, looks amazing !



Thank you Archimedes!


----------



## George7806 (May 15, 2019)

Zandar said:


> Oh man, I want them all!



See you on Sunday then?


----------



## George7806 (May 15, 2019)

saypat said:


> forty three lights available for sale then?



Actually, I think what will be released is about 30-35 pcs. Some of the exotics I'll hold back on, and to not go over my head I won't release all Ti's at once. I've made 45 of those, and I'm only releasing 15-20 at this time. There well be an other release, once I caught up on doing the finish work, and all ships out. Half will be released here, half on Flashlight Fanatics.


----------



## George7806 (May 16, 2019)

phosphor22 said:


> OMG this looks beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## George7806 (May 16, 2019)

kimloris said:


> Stunning work George!
> In today's sea of 18350 lights, it is very unusual to see something different being released.
> I have been eyeing this project ever since I got my omicron.
> The attention to details is nothing short of amazing.
> ...



Thank you for the kind words, I'm trying to stay as unique as I can in what I do... 
If all goes according to plan, you'll still have the chance to purchase this light before your departure. You might be sitting in your seat already, but it would be before takeoff Then again, it also depends on you having priority boarding I hope to have one of these added in your collection


----------



## George7806 (May 16, 2019)

karlthev said:


> Just beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



Thank you Karl!


----------



## George7806 (May 16, 2019)

easilyled said:


> Stunning and so original at the same time!



Thank you for those kind words I'm glad to see, you're still around here!


----------



## George7806 (May 16, 2019)

egginator1 said:


> Stunning George. Wow!!



Thank you Mike!


----------



## George7806 (May 16, 2019)

Zandar said:


> Remember the "DEAL": 5 free for every 10 lights ordered! I'm waiting Eggy......................



I have so few of these, I'm not even sure, if I'll score one....so chances are, this deal won't go through smoothly...


----------



## George7806 (May 16, 2019)

kevinm said:


> Man, those are beautiful! And with only 43, I have no chance; I'll be underground Sunday.



Hey Kevin, there are more than 15 pcs. of the Ti, so there will be an other drop, once the first one is done and shipped. So message me, and I'll keep you updated, when the next drop will happen.


----------



## trailhunter (May 18, 2019)

How do I get a chance to get the mokume?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> How do I get a chance to get the mokume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



I will have tomorrows drop split up between here and Flashlight Fanatics forum. Sales will start between 5-6pm PST, you'll have a chance to get a Mokuti then I will post more info about the sales tomorrow sometime before the drop. Good Luck!


----------



## Nimitz68 (May 19, 2019)

Wow! Just wow. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## trailhunter (May 19, 2019)

George7806 said:


> I will have tomorrows drop split up between here and Flashlight Fanatics forum. Sales will start between 5-6pm PST, you'll have a chance to get a Mokuti then I will post more info about the sales tomorrow sometime before the drop. Good Luck!


Is price announced tomorrow or can I know that idle advance? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

Nimitz68 said:


> Wow! Just wow. Absolutely beautiful.



Thank you Nimitz!


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Is price announced tomorrow or can I know that idle advance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Price will be announced at the start of the sale, which is in about roughly in 3-4 hours.


----------



## Rasher (May 19, 2019)

George7806 said:


> Price will be announced at the start of the sale, which is in about roughly an hour.


That's a bit off the 5-6pm PST quoted above. When is it?


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

Rasher said:


> That's a bit off the 5-6pm PST quoted above. When is it?



Thank you for catching that, I've just corrected my typo. Also an *!!!Important Update!!! Sales will start between 5-6 PDT (Los Angeles Time) not PST which I might have typed earlier. *


----------



## HB Guy (May 19, 2019)

The Balaton looks superb and I hope I'll be able to get one. Can you clarify when the brass lights will be offered, and are they the same as the one you showed in the photo ~ a year ago when the 10440 prototype was announced? It appeared to have either Ti or silver trim at various parts of the light.


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

*Re: 10440 Flashlights production version Completed (Brass Release) 7/25 6PM !*

There are a few more shots and some important info about the sale I wanted to add. It drops between *➡️ 5-6PM PACIFIC TIME (LOS ANGELES TIME ZONE.)⬅️* (I might have said PST in an earlier post which is not when the sales will start)So once the sales post is up, you're welcome to post your "In"s and the version you prefer. There will be an equal number of all the versions available here and CandlePowerForums Ti and Exotics forum, so if you're a member of both groups, you might have a better chance to score a light. Not all the available lights will drop tonight, but nearly all of the exotics, half the Ti, and Brass will drop in a couple of week. Pricing will be indicated on the first image of the post. Exotic flashlights will include the trit sphere in the tail, but not the 5x 1.5mm x 6mm ones the body. Titanium version will not include the vials ( It can have 5 x 1.5x6mm in the body and 5x 1mm x 3mm in the switch ). I'm happy to install these for you including supplying them, or you can do it yourselves. All lights will include Titanium sleeves, exotic sleeves will be made to order. Once the sale is concluded tonight, I'll ask for about 7-10 days for the lights to be shipped out. If your light doesn't include any custom option, it should ship out in a few days, otherwise I do my best to ship them out as quickly as possible. 
Here are the number of each version that will be available here and the same number in Flashlight Fanatics Forum:
- Mokume Gane (2 pcs.)
- Mokuti (2 pcs.)
- Zirconium (1 piece)
- Bluetongue DamaSteel (2 pcs.)
- Titanium (10 pcs.)
Some of the new shots are size comparisons, and exotic wood sleeves, which will also be available for these lights. If you have any questions, feel free to post it here. Thank you for your attention


----------



## trailhunter (May 19, 2019)

George7806 said:


> There are a few more shots and some important info about the sale I wanted to add. It drops between *[emoji3591] 5-6PM PACIFIC TIME (LOS ANGELES TIME ZONE.)[emoji3594]* (I might have said PST in an earlier post which is not when the sales will start)So once the sales post is up, you're welcome to post your "In"s and the version you prefer. There will be an equal number of all the versions available here and CandlePowerForums Ti and Exotics forum, so if you're a member of both groups, you might have a better chance to score a light. Not all the available lights will drop tonight, but nearly all of the exotics, half the Ti, and Brass will drop in a couple of week. Pricing will be indicated on the first image of the post. Exotic flashlights will include the trit sphere in the tail, but not the 5x 1.5mm x 6mm ones the body. Titanium version will not include the vials ( It can have 5 x 1.5x6mm in the body and 5x 1mm x 3mm in the switch ). I'm happy to install these for you including supplying them, or you can do it yourselves. All lights will include Titanium sleeves, exotic sleeves will be made to order. Once the sale is concluded tonight, I'll ask for about 7-10 days for the lights to be shipped out. If your light doesn't include any custom option, it should ship out in a few days, otherwise I do my best to ship them out as quickly as possible.
> Here are the number of each version that will be available here and the same number in Flashlight Fanatics Forum:
> - Mokume Gane (2 pcs.)
> - Mokuti (2 pcs.)
> ...


What is the version with steel/ti with mokume in the middle and how many pieces will there be of that?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

That’s machine finished Titanium , there will be 20 available total (10 here, 10 in FF Group)


----------



## trailhunter (May 19, 2019)

George7806 said:


> That’s machine finished Titanium , there will be 20 available total (10 here, 10 in FF Group)


Thanks! Ti/mokume? Also, it won't have the trit sphere unlike the others?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Thanks! Ti/mokume? Also, it won't have the trit sphere unlike the others?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 
No it wouldn't it will also have trit slots in the tail switch, but not for a sphere. Also, the Mokume Gane sleeve is an add-on, it comes with titanium sleeves standard.


----------



## George7806 (May 19, 2019)

HB Guy said:


> The Balaton looks superb and I hope I'll be able to get one. Can you clarify when the brass lights will be offered, and are they the same as the one you showed in the photo ~ a year ago when the 10440 prototype was announced? It appeared to have either Ti or silver trim at various parts of the light.



The brass versions will be available in approximately 2-3 weeks. It will look exactly as the prototype, except it won't have the trit sphere switch in the tail, it will have a titanium tail switch and a titanium sleeve, the rest is all brass.


----------



## trailhunter (May 19, 2019)

George7806 said:


> No it wouldn't it will also have trit slots in the tail switch, but not for a sphere. Also, the Mokume Gane sleeve is an add-on, it comes with titanium sleeves standard.


K, will the addon be an option as part of the sale?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (May 19, 2019)

Crap, did this drop already? 11pm EDT here

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter (May 20, 2019)

George7806 said:


> Thank you for catching that, I've just corrected my typo. Also an *!!!Important Update!!! Sales will start between 5-6 PDT (Los Angeles Time) not PST which I might have typed earlier. *


Did this sale start? I'm scratching my head on when the sale starts. Seems like it will get announced on this thread?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Did this sale start? I'm scratching my head on when the sale starts. Seems like it will get announced on this thread?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=458958

Not sure if it is completely over or not, now.


----------



## trailhunter (May 20, 2019)

Awwww man, i thought he was going to post here on the release.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## George7806 (May 20, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Awwww man, i thought he was going to post here on the release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Exotics are pretty much gone for this run, what were you looking to get? I still have a couple of Ti left for this drop, and I'll have some Ti and Brass for the next drop. Sorry about the confusion, sales are only allowed in their designated places.


----------



## trailhunter (May 20, 2019)

George7806 said:


> Exotics are pretty much gone for this run, what were you looking to get? I still have a couple of Ti left for this drop, and I'll have some Ti and Brass for the next drop. Sorry about the confusion, sales are only allowed in their designated places.


Got it. I'll take a Ti

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## George7806 (May 20, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Got it. I'll take a Ti
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



You got it[emoji106]🏻


----------



## trailhunter (May 20, 2019)

George7806 said:


> You got it[emoji106][emoji2532]


With mokume sleeves  if possible 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia! (May 20, 2019)

I don't see any price


----------



## nbp (May 20, 2019)

Look at the sales thread. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/458958


----------



## George7806 (May 20, 2019)

nbp said:


> Look at the sales thread.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/458958




Thank you nbp!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nichia! (May 21, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## nfetterly (May 21, 2019)

Gorgeous lights, hopefully I'm late... (looks like some Ti still left, but must resist...)


----------



## George7806 (May 21, 2019)

Late for what? Are you looking to get one?


----------



## nfetterly (May 21, 2019)

George7806 said:


> Late for what? Are you looking to get one?



Resisting, resisting, resisting... (love the damasteel sleeve)


----------



## George7806 (May 21, 2019)

Don’t worry to much, when they are gone, they are gone forever....) I will however have an other drop after all of the first round is out, with Ti, Brass...and who knows what else...


----------



## easilyled (May 21, 2019)

George7806 said:


> Don’t worry to much, when they are gone, they are gone forever....) I will however have an other drop after all of the first round is out, with Ti, Brass...and who knows what else...



Who knows what else sounds good!


----------



## trailhunter (May 21, 2019)

Payment sent.

Polished Ti with Polished Mokume sleeves.


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## George7806 (May 21, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> Polished Ti with Polished Mokume sleeves.
> 
> ...



Your PM inbox is full, I wanted to confirm one more option


----------



## trailhunter (May 31, 2019)

Mine came in the mail, what a precision piece. I cant wait for the mokume sleeves to arrive.






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## egginator1 (May 31, 2019)

Fantastic! George outdid himself with these!


----------



## xevious (Jun 1, 2019)

Beautiful flashlight design, George. _Stunning_.

I'm a little curious about the UI, though. Couldn't find anything mentioned anywhere about it, then spotted the "FET driver with GuppyDrv firmware (for programmability)" line. So it's a Dr. Jones programmable UI. Any particular reason why you chose GuppyDrv instead of Guppy2Drv?


----------



## George7806 (Jun 1, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Mine came in the mail, what a precision piece. I cant wait for the mokume sleeves to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m glad to see it out in the wild Your sleeves shiuld be shipping out before the end of next week[emoji106]🏻


----------



## George7806 (Jun 1, 2019)

egginator1 said:


> Fantastic! George outdid himself with these!



Thank you Mike, I like this one so much, I’m inclined to keep a zirc for myself


----------



## George7806 (Jun 1, 2019)

xevious said:


> Beautiful flashlight design, George. _Stunning_.
> 
> I'm a little curious about the UI, though. Couldn't find anything mentioned anywhere about it, then spotted the "FET driver with GuppyDrv firmware (for programmability)" line. So it's a Dr. Jones programmable UI. Any particular reason why you chose GuppyDrv instead of Guppy2Drv?



It is my mistake, thank you for catching that, it is in fact programmed with GuppyDrv Rev2.


----------



## Tool Man (Jun 6, 2019)

Are there any of these,left to purchase?


----------



## George7806 (Jun 6, 2019)

I have some Ti, and I will have some brass for the next drop in about 2 weeks.


----------



## George7806 (Jul 24, 2019)

*Balaton Brass version, and a few more Titanium will be released this Thursday around 6PM PST*. They will be sold in the " WTS: CPF's Custom & Modified Flashlights" (Non-exotic Sub-Forum)
Only 10 pcs. of brass Balaton was made out of which 6 of those will be available for grabs, half of them here, the other half is in Flashlight Fanatics FB forum. Same number will go for the Titanium versions . They will come with titanium sleeves as standard, but as you can see there is a new option for Ti and very few exotic sleeves, which will be available as an upgrade. These new sleeves are milled through, so they allow the underlying material to show as well. I only have 6 pcs. of the Ti slotted sleeves, 2 Damasteel Bluetongue and 1 etched Mokume, so if you miss out on these, you'll have to wait until early fall to have one (Same goes for existing owners who wanted to convert their non-exotic sleeves this way). Pricing for the brass will be considerably less of what the Titanium sells for, exact pricing will be announced at the time of the sale. Finish options are available for both the brass and Ti versions for an additional cost, sleeve finish options will be included free of charge. All lights will be assembled and shipped by the end of next week. If you're planning to have glow inserts installed, I will have to know your color choices at the time of the sale, in order to have them in time to install. Let me know, if you have any questions about these. Thank you for all your support and your encouraging words throughout this past few years, it all makes it worthwhile. Have a great week guys!


----------



## George7806 (Jul 25, 2019)

Quick reminder about the release of this batch, it will go up *around 6PM Los Angeles time*. 3 brass and 3 Ti will be available here and same on Flashlight Fanatics FB forum. If you end up getting one of these, please state your color choice of the trits, because I will order them very shortly after the sales goes on. As far as colors available, the trit size in the tail switch are 0.95mm x 3mm (5pcs.) available in green or ice blue. And please see the attached image for the color choices in the body. There are 1.5mm x 6mm (5pcs.) installed in the body, here are the available colors:


----------

